# denon avrs700w



## brownie1960 (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi,this is my first post so I hope someone can give me an answer.when I run auddessy on my avr it sets my main speakers and my center to 40hz and my rears to 120hz.does this seem right my bass seems to punchy.my setup is klipsch rf8211 for fronts rc6211 center rb61 rears and r-sw112 for a sub.Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Even though your speakers may be able to handle going lower in room response can effect how they preform. Just to make sure when you run Audessey did you use a tripod and place the mic at ear level pointing up?

Welcome to the HTS by the way :wave:


----------



## brownie1960 (Mar 18, 2015)

yes I used the tripod that came with the denon avr I am just disappointed with the sound no matter what I do .this is a new setup and I just don't know what settings I should try.Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Im confused, you got a tripod with the Denon? Usually you have to buy one separately.

Try this setup procedure for mic placement


----------



## brownie1960 (Mar 18, 2015)

Yes it came with it own tripod setup


----------



## henjupole (Apr 11, 2015)

this is a new setup and I just don't know what settings I should try.Thanks


----------

